# Amazon music



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Just downloaded an update for MMI connect and Amazon music now sits alongside Napster. I haven't managed to hook up to the car but have high hopes for a more flexible navigation.


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

Matrix said:


> Just downloaded an update for MMI connect and Amazon music now sits alongside Napster. I haven't managed to hook up to the car but have high hopes for a more flexible navigation.


Is this only for mmi with the smartphone interface as I don't have napster on mine?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

MMI Connect is the app that connects to your car, you dont need crap-play (thank fcuk) that dog is lame.
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mmi-con ... 08111?mt=8


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> MMI Connect is the app that connects to your car, you dont need crap-play (thank fcuk) that dog is lame.
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mmi-con ... 08111?mt=8


Ah thanks, gotcha now, the app on my iPhone.


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

Been using this all day today and can say that I'm impressed with the way it works although the app itself can be occasionally fussy about connecting. Not sure if its using the data from my phone or the connect SIM though?


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Interesting but doesn't work in mine....Need to have Audi connect? Or Just internal wifi?


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Jacopo79 said:


> Interesting but doesn't work in mine....Need to have Audi connect? Or Just internal wifi?


Audi connect I think? I forget that this isn't a standard feature & that not everyone can use it?


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Matrix said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting but doesn't work in mine....Need to have Audi connect? Or Just internal wifi?
> ...


Anyway after a bit of a flaky start I have finally got mine working how I expected. Several IPhone restarts and a bit of twiddling with the MMI I have access to all the Amazon app menus and can select any track or playlist, get album artwork etc. The only thing that's missing is asking Alexa to play me something from the steering wheel button if that can be done as well it would be mind blowing.


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

I can't get it to work in mine. I've got the Audi and Amazon Apps on my iPhone X and connected to the TT's Wi-Fi hotspot. What as I missing?


----------



## KSixTT6 (Nov 13, 2017)

J400uk said:


> I can't get it to work in mine. I've got the Audi and Amazon Apps on my iPhone X and connected to the TT's Wi-Fi hotspot. What as I missing?


Snap wasted 20 mins or so playing about with no result , I dont have Audi connect or the apple car play is there any point in the Audi MMI app etc in that case? :?

sidenote- can the apple car play be retro fitted/coded ? if so is it worth doing :/?


----------



## jlimdmd (Feb 7, 2014)

thegingerone said:


> Been using this all day today and can say that I'm impressed with the way it works although the app itself can be occasionally fussy about connecting. Not sure if its using the data from my phone or the connect SIM though?


EDITED...

TLDR; DONT turn off the data module, sabotage the wifi setting in iphone menu (manual setting) and phone will stream via phone's LTE (or whatever equivalent) not car's SIM

So, my Audi connect account only have 6gb with 900 days (AT&T north America). Personally, it is quite a sensitive topic for me. (My sister blew through her whole data plan in less than one month, now she has no google map as she refuses to pay for the data plan)
I have tried to deny data to the phone via "connect" setting, with no success. The problem is that the phone tries to stream data through wifi connection as long as it has the wifi connection to the car but the car will deny data, hence no music streaming. And, you need the wifi connection to the car for "MMI connect" to work.

[dont do this] If you "turn off data module", you will still have the wifi connection to the car, but it will show "no internet" sign. 
Music will stream via phone LTE, no data usage through car SIM account.
Google map still works so far but didn't test long enough to see if the online map function stays connected. [/dont do this]

So, turning off data module was a disaster. Messing with the wifi setting is working for me for the time being.








This is what I wanted to see.

For me, messing with parameters of IP and subnet mask disabled the connection altogether, messing with the router value only worked for few minutes, phony VPN setting is doing the trick for the time being. Perhaps other experts can help me out here.

I have to say, audio via Wifi connection sounds much better than craptacular audio via bluetooth connection, but it might be placebo.


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

I've been using amazon music for a few longer trips over the Xmas. 
Music quality is much better than Bluetoothing the app direct from my phone app and not via the mmi but it's definitely using data off my connect sim not the phone. How are you guys setting things up so it uses phone data.


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

zooks said:


> I've been using amazon music for a few longer trips over the Xmas.
> Music quality is much better than Bluetoothing the app direct from my phone app and not via the mmi but it's definitely using data off my connect sim not the phone. How are you guys setting things up so it uses phone data.


I'm with EE so I got a 'share plan' SIM that uses the data from my main plan. Costs £9 per month but since my main SIM has 40gb it was the best option. I found having to set my phone as a hotspot each time I got in the car was a pain.


----------



## Swiffyc (Jan 7, 2017)

Doesn't it only work on 2017 & 18 models? Can't seem to find it on my car (Jan 16 65 reg) on mmi. Got media centre and internet radio but not Amazon alas. Also does it use your WiFi off phone or data off SIM card in glove box?


----------



## Swiffyc (Jan 7, 2017)

Matrix said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting but doesn't work in mine....Need to have Audi connect? Or Just internal wifi?
> ...


Any tips? As I notice you got 2016 car, blows my theory that only works 17/18 cars out of the water. I got MY15, full audi connect, can see it on my app on phone but in car only got internet radio and media centre show up on VC


----------

